# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kinderen uit hongerwinter genetisch anders - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=wzehPxfyvK0J&imgurl=www.gezondheidsnet .nl/upload/lichaam/dna/dna_365x243.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
Gezondheidsnet
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Kinderen uit hongerwinter genetisch anders*
*NU.nl - 5 uur geleden*
LEIDEN - Kinderen die in de hongerwinter van de Tweede Wereldoorlog zijn verwekt zijn genetisch anders dan anderen. Wetenschappers vonden bij hen een andere afstelling van een gen dat de groei beïnvloedt. Het is voor het eerst dat wordt aangetoond dat *...*
Andere genen door hongerwinter Ziekenhuis.nl
Zestigers verwekt in Hongerwinter genetisch anders Gezondheidsnet
leiden.westonline.nl - Medical facts
*alle 12 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

